# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Communauté] Nouvelles stats des serveurs de jeux CPC

## Doc TB

Oyé, bravez gens. Ici Doc TB qui vous parle du fin fond du donjon Hardware de Canard PC. Juste un mot rapide pour vous annoncer la mise en place il y a quelques jours d'une nouvelle page de statistiques très très complète des serveurs de jeux TF2 de Canard PC. La page est accessible via le lien ci-dessous et regroupe des centaines de statistiques sur tous les aspects du jeux. Big Brother is watching your skill.


=> Stats Serveurs Canard PC

Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Eradan

Ca surveille aussi le côté MMO?

----------


## Mr Navette

Tout est là pour savoir qui a la plus grosse !

----------


## Jeckhyl

> serveurs de jeux TF2 de Canard PC





> Ca surveille aussi le côté MMO?


Je dirais que non, mon cher Eralune.

----------


## Mr Navette

> tous les aspects du *jeu*.


Si je ne m'abuse...  ::ninja::  mais peut-être me trompe-je.

----------


## Giraf

Sur la page principale de CanardPC il y a les meilleurs de chaque catégorie pour TF2 (soldier, demo, ...). A priori elles ne sont plus lié au stats.

----------


## Doc TB

En effet, ce sera remis à jour avec le nouveau site. Il sort en meme temps que Duke Nukem Forever Reloaded

----------


## Caca Président

Merci bien on peut désormais se palucher comme des oufs.

----------


## asfel

Trop cool la géolocalisation sur Google map, on va pouvoir aller péter la gueule au plouc Roxor qui campe/frag/teamkill (rayer les mention inutile), bruler sa femme, violer son frigo ou vider son chien.. ::O: 

personnellement je suis pas sur de jouer sur vos serveurs.... :tired:

----------


## sissi

Nerf Nameless. Please.

----------


## Sim's

Ça compte le nombre de slap reçu ?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Merci bien je peux  désormais me palucher comme  un ouf.


Fixaid.

----------


## Nono

C'est pas un petit peu trop précis ? Je n'ai pas tellement envie que tout le monde sache que j'habite dans Montcuq.

----------


## GROquiK

Certes, de plus la géoloc' est foireuse : je n'habite pas à Graye sur Mer

----------


## Emile Zoulou

Un truc que je trouve dommage, c'est que la bannière de signature n'est pas adaptée à la charte de notre forum. En gros, vous n'avez pas le droit de l'exhiber en bas de chacun de vos posts.

----------


## GROquiK

De toutes façons, elle est très moche.

----------


## bigoud1

Au 1er coup d'oeil, sympa ces nouvelles stats ! J'aime bien le "karma : in good standing" mon coté "earl" surement. Moins mon classement par contre :-/

----------


## Flipmode

Je trouve pas Orgrimmar et Hurlevent sur la map c'est normal ?  ::wacko::

----------


## CaeDron

> Un truc que je trouve dommage, c'est que la bannière de signature n'est pas adaptée à la charte de notre forum. En gros, vous n'avez pas le droit de l'exhiber en bas de chacun de vos posts.


Bah pourquoi ?

----------


## sissi

Trop grande.

----------


## Doc TB

A ce sujet, ta signature est beaucoup trop grande également  ::):

----------


## CaeDron

La limitation c'est pas deux lignes ?

----------

